# Throw Away Girl Slows to Yield



## JackieBlue (Nov 27, 2011)

When we left Throw Away Girl she was contemplating our human perceptions of what reality and interconnectedness really mean. This line of thought has led her to wonder; when do you yield to the supreme workings of the universe?

Throw Away Girl would like to believe that she has some control over her own life, but in a world where so much of our existence relies on others, how can anyone possibly have that power? What you have control over is how you act and react to whatever forces pull you. What you don't have control over are the workings of others. So Throw Away Girl is in a quandary as to how to reconcile what is done, and is being done around and about her, wether it be her own actions or the actions of others.

If there is a purpose and a dance for all things, then why do we experience pain, loss, regret, dissappointment, etc.? Most people would probably say for growth; but to what purpose? What are these experiences teaching us? And when do you yield to the higher force of the Universe, and allow what happens to you, to happen as it will, without anxiety?

Humans are born with needs and desires. How is it that we are born this way, yet to attain enlightenment you must give these needs and desires over to the greater cause? Throw Away Girl wants tremendously to rise above. To have faith that all will be well. That whatever her purpose is, it will be fullfilled with or without her help or dedication. When life has provided stumbling blocks one after the other for most of her life, how does she reconcile herself , her experiences, and perceptions with the greater good? To what purpose is she here? 

Often she feels like she got a raw deal, then the guilt creeps in. There are others who have endured much more in their lives. Is she really entitled to complain? If one believes that we are all born on equal footing, then yes. If one believes in reincarnation, then possibly. If one believes that we are born to a higher purpose, then no. How, when, and how much do you yield your personal power to the higher cause?

To attain enlightenment and inner peace, she knows she must give the power over. How does one yield personal power, yet not be overcome by the free will of humankind? It seems to Throw Away Girl a difficult task to protect oneself and to open oneself at the same time. Sometimes she wonders if yeilding is a tightrope without a net, or merely an illusion of danger. One thing she does know, is that life is a constant struggle of one sort or another, and she doesn't know which way to turn when she approaches the yield sign.


----------



## Ekstasis (Nov 29, 2011)

It's a long hard ride when you are alone with your heart and soul. 

It's so hard to open up when you have been repeatedly disgarded and your needs disregarded. 

I hope you find the answers and peace you are seeking!


----------

